# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Video de los embalses y ríos madrileños

## NoRegistrado

Hola. No lo he encontrado en el foro, si está repetido, quitadlo.

Se trata de un video de Telemadrid que hace un recorrido a vista de pájaro por los embalses y ríos madrileños. Es bastante institucional, pero saca una imágenes preciosas. Las grabaciones, al menos algunas, son ya de hace unos años, y posiblemente de grabaciones distintas.

 Tiene al menos tres fallos:
 Uno es que saca una imagen en el nacimiento del Manzanares de la presa del Tranco que ya se ha demolido hace tiempo. Otro es que al hablar del Tajo en el tramo Fuentidueña-Aranjuez sacan imágenes que pertenecen al tramo bajo Aranjuez en donde ya ha desembocado en el Jarama, por lo que aparece mucho más ancho y caudaloso. El tercero es cuando habla de las "aguas cristalinas" del Cofio, cosa que desde hace décadas es incierto debido  la escasa o nula depuración de los municipios que vierten a él y de las explotaciones ganaderas. Igualmente aparece el embalse del Cofio que ha tenido una rotura y tuvo que ser vaciado provocando un importante vertido de lodos procedente de años de acumulación de los vertidos de esas explotaciones.

 El video es muy bonito, pero echo en falta que en general no se de una imagen de como son las cosas en realidad y parece que todo es idílico.




Saludos. Miguel.

----------

FEDE (14-ene-2014),sergi1907 (14-ene-2014),Varanya (16-ene-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Repasándolo, he visto otro fallo, nombra como de origen romano una presa antigüa en un arroyo que desemboca en el Tajuña cerca de Ambite que llama "el paredón" o algo así. No es de origen romano, hace poco unos expertos la catalogaron de fechas más recientes.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

